# Shooting BLOOPERS !



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

All was well until my catch box caught on fire while doing the double match on a swing . Talk about a sense of urgency to act . The match was lit and tossed into the dry frayed t-shirts of my 50 gallon back stop . Luckily I detached the camera from the mount to document the event for your entertainment . When doing these shots you have to watch and expect the worst . I have three large commercial extinguishers and two water super soakers in staging at all times . Glad they didn't need to be deployed . Have a laugh at my expense .

Warning : Do not try this at home . The people in the video are professionals .


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

I know that could be serious but I still get a good laugh.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hey TF ... Thanks for the chuckle!!! Sounds like you are taking good precautions.

Cheers ... Charles


----------



## devils son in law (Sep 2, 2014)

HA! Treefork, you nut!!!!


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

Lol


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

Mercy~ When you say light a match you got fire....will now I would say you really got fire.....Butt god you did not have to use your emerg stuff.

Good too be safe..~AKAOldmiser


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)




----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

Hey... I thought you were retired..!?


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Thanks for a noter education video danger seeker ;-)
How about some leather stripes instead that cotton or I did youse'd old seatbelt stripes hung parallel and sidewise so you get three layers works good and they are fire proved 
Cheers


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Well . On the positive side . I did light a swinging match .


----------

